# 5x5x5 Dodecagonal Bipyramid (incl. Stickering Timelapse)



## Kickflip1993 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hey everyone! 

I always loved the shape of a hexagonal bipyramid, so I thought i could push that a bit further and make it 12 sides per pyramid and not only 6.
So I sat down and sanded the 5x5x5 down for about 30 hours (full build time around 50 hours), extended some surfaces and handcut stickers.
The base puzzle is a V-Cube 5.

I documented my build in a "Complete Build Guide" that i posted on Youtube and that can be watched here:

*5x5x5 Dodecagonal Bipyramid - Complete Build Guide*

The 3,5 hours of stickering were squished down into a 5 minute video:

 Stickering Time-lapse (link to youtube)

For this tutorial I did a voiceover which I usually dont do.
If you watched some of my earlier videos too (or didnt ), can you please give me some feedback as if I should make a commentary during the build or afterwards?
That would be kindly appreciated 

The whole stickering process (cutting and applying) was filmed too, so I will post a Timelapse of that on Wednesday here


----------



## Owen Morrison (Sep 10, 2019)

That looks beautiful, nice work!


----------



## White KB (Sep 10, 2019)

Wow, it looks great! I would never be able to do that to my 5x5.


----------



## GAN 356 X (Sep 10, 2019)

Cool! I would never dream such a thing!


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Sep 10, 2019)

Thank you so much for the compliments and the nice feedback


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Sep 11, 2019)

I added a  Stickering Time-lapse (link to youtube) to the first post and also here


----------

